

Ask HN: iPad 3G Radiation - visava

Do we need to be concerned about radiation from 3G even when in Wi-Fi Mode.
For children is it better to get Wi-Fi model
======
pedalpete
I recently read 'Physics for Future Presidents', and recommend it.

From the perspective of 'am I going to get cancer from cellular signals', the
book leans very strongly to the no. According to the book, the average person
has a 20% chance of getting cancer. when you start adding in factors such as
being exposed to low levels of radiation from say a dirty bomb, that
percentage goes up to 20.5%. It's a tiny number.

Apparently this is why it is so hard to define what is actually causing cancer
and what isn't. Even if there is a 1% chance that using an iPad is going to
give you cancer, that is only 1% on top of the 20% chance you already have. So
you COULD avoid using your iPad, but you've limited the minor portion of your
chances.

We are bombarded by radiation all the time. You can't get away from it. I'm
not saying you should bathe in plutonium daily, but don't lock yourself in a
bubble either.

Look at it another way. Of Steve Jobs and Bill Gates, which one do you suspect
lived the healthier lifestyle, and which one got cancer? Take good care of
yourself, eat your veggies, a low fat diet (but not too low) and most
important get excercise (that goes for your kids too). But I personally don't
believe we need to fear the radio waves which surround us.

------
amock
Why would you be concerned about 3G radiatiom at all? I don't think cell
phones cause any problems for children.

